# I.S.C.T - Rather calling it a Speaker Display Platform then just a ....



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

In a previous thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...c-t-compact-workshop-musical-box-project.html I was mentioning that I was building a speaker stand for that particular project and I had shown some Images as well. Since I have changed my mind addressing the DIY Multi Purpose Heavy Duty Speaker Stands, but after seen a few very-very nice creative sets on here and other forums I think my description to my own idea was wrong in that thread as these which I saw were all really Speaker Stands yet to my own thinking, and what I was really looking for should have been in its description called - DIY Multi Purpose Heavy Duty Speaker Display Platform - so not so much Speaker Stands simple because my own idea was pointing more towards a Multi Purpose & Heavy Duty set up allowing me to, and as said in that thread as well for the use within different applications.

Anyway, I think the attached Images will start to clarify that point quiet well.

So for me personally it will be from now on that I address these as Speaker Display Platforms rather then Speaker Stands as truly I think that would be a so much better & by far more precise & detailed description once you can see the completed project and its uses.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

A few new Images of items in this project! (Locking 0 & 15 degree - R/H side Foot Section).

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,

Getting there bit by bit! A lot of work in this project to get it squared up and pefectly right.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there again,

First fitting today and final measuring up to cover the main mild steel guide tube with charcoal Vinyl covering just like the distance pieces between the main inner supports!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice, I can't wait to see the finished product with the speaker on it!


----------



## UreiCollector (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice looking work! Are you doing anything special on the "end grain" to help the finish look even? I've heard of people using sheetrock joint compound, but i didn't have good success with it myself. I notice a bit of density increase on the faces of the MDF, and slightly less dense near the middle...it tends to show through a bit. Any advice?


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

UreiCollector said:


> Very nice looking work! Are you doing anything special on the "end grain" to help the finish look even? I've heard of people using sheetrock joint compound, but i didn't have good success with it myself. I notice a bit of density increase on the faces of the MDF, and slightly less dense near the middle...it tends to show through a bit. Any advice?



Hi there,

Sorry do not know 'sheetrock' down here in NZ. I myself router cut the MDF pieces then sand them (never use any other then 80 grid on my machines or by hand as I found that this grid is the best for the primer coats to absorb (I use a lot of coversheets MDF as well as 1st grade MDF and what they call it off grade which is more reasonable) again I found the differences in density helpful to brake up enclosure resonance.

Now I use a normal anti bacterial inside & outside primer and let that sock in well! after one or two coats I fill and attend to areas which needed attention (Sanding, Filling, Sanding .......many times over), and after that I use about 4 to 5 coats of primer (I use a spray gun set up) once I can't see any bad areas any longer I give it a light coat of my colour and see if I can find more bad areas. Fill again, repair and sand ........... etc. next coat & so on ........ I use about 7 coats of colour or just enough until it is quiet perfect and most of all I'm happy with it.

MDF can be a lot of work, but if you persevere you will get brilliant results!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UreiCollector (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Still waiting to see pics with the speakers on it! Looking great.


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Still waiting to see pics with the speakers on it! Looking great.


Hi, thanks for your interest - I only a couple of days ago started again to work on it! Winter time here in NZ was not good at all for any painting etc. so it is not forgotten or didcarded just had to wait!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I can tell you have a passion for wood! I can see where it could be a lot of fun when you have all the right tools. You really do great work. It's still very hot here in Florida (92 degrees today). Not terribly bad, but with the humidity it's miserable. I split 4 truckloads of firewood this weekend. That was rough, even with a log splitter!


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Tonto said:


> I can tell you have a passion for wood! I can see where it could be a lot of fun when you have all the right tools. You really do great work. It's still very hot here in Florida (92 degrees today). Not terribly bad, but with the humidity it's miserable. I split 4 truckloads of firewood this weekend. That was rough, even with a log splitter!


Well, first I myself just have very standard tools nothing fancy, but yes a large vertical Sander an oscillating tube type Sander & an H/D under table router (build by myself), hand router and other hand tools so all in all quiet standard equipment. But I just ordered a 10 by 600 mm belt air Sander which should arrive soon and that I would say could be a special tool.

Now, I never knew that you would need in Florida Firewood! Sounds strange, and yes that is real hard work – rather you then me! 

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Finally, winter seem to be over here in NZ - more or less and now I'm able to start up finishing off some painting, projects etc.

Latest Images of the first time full assembly!

rgs UpperCut


----------

